
Google+ Won’t Let 3rd-Party Apps Post Because “Your Stream Could Be Overwhelmed” - mjfern
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/09/vic-gundotra-sxsw/
======
derekerdmann
Not a bad plan, actually, since most of the garbage on Facebook's stream has
always been the result of pointless apps. Google+ doesn't need to be cluttered
with dozens of "What piece of office furniture are you?" quizzes.

